# Pain Inside of the Left Hip Bone



## lrxjessica

I've been having this dull pain on the inside of my left hip bone, maybe a bit lower along the crease. I feel aches and pains here and there everywhere but it's pretty consistent at this spot. Sometimes near the pelvic bone on same side. My first appointment is on the 20th though. Have no bleeding though. It feels it might be that muscle right there along the left side of the pelvic bone. Anyone else get something like this? I don't think I got it with my first pregnancy. I did have a csection and was wondering if it could be the scar around the muscle there just stretching.


----------



## britgirl82

Round ligament pain? Does it change as you move? Or get better if you sit/lie down?

Or could it be from your ovary? Your corpus luteum is supporting your pregnancy, and it can sometimes ache...


----------



## zoe93

Ive been having the exact same pain on the left side too just as you described. i have an appointment on thrsday and i will let my gyn./doctor know about it. it is kinda worrying to me since its been on and off for the past 3 weeks. sometimes it hurts so bad that i cant move it or lean on it :(


----------



## lrxjessica

It seems to have eased up today. I feel it if I move wrong or sneeze really hard. It would just be sore throughout the day..but I'd have a quick sharp pain if I twisted wrong or sneezed.


----------



## Bamababybump

I had this too. It started for me about the week after I found out I was pregnant. I ended up going to the doctor for it at about 5 weeks and they said everything was fine. Probably just ligaments stretching. Still having the pain and about 8 1/2 weeks right now. Just had an appointment today and they told me the same thing- everything was just fine. I think it's just one of those odd pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## britgirl82

Quick sharp pains on movement are classic round ligament pains. That's just everything stretching and getting ready for the next 8.5months: it's actually a good sign!


----------



## Agiboma

had the same pain and sometimes it shouts down my leg


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies, I'm only 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant but I've been having the exact pain as Jessica described above...I've even drawn a little cross there to show my doctor! It's like a dull twingey ache about a cm from my left hip bone and ive had it pretty much constantly since yesterday. I'm really stressing about it as its the same side I ovulated from..my progesterone levels were 122 two days ago and betas doubled well but I'm just so worried about this one sided pain and it's too early to be scanned to see if the sac is in the correct place. Did you ever find out what this was Jessica? Any advice ladies? I've also been getting the usual light af cramping since 12dpo, no spotting, and tested positive on 13dpo. No sore boobs yet but waves of nausea-BUT I definitely did not get this pain with my last pregnancy.


----------



## ameeann

I know this is super old but did anyone get any answers? My doctors are questioning ectopic cause of a previous pain so I'm super worried


----------



## CrystalJMM

ameeann said:


> I know this is super old but did anyone get any answers? My doctors are questioning ectopic cause of a previous pain so I'm super worried

Can they not do a scan to see if the baby is in the right place?


----------



## A1983

For me it was a healthy pregnancy - the egg is released from one side and where the egg leaves that ovary produces a corpus leuteum cyst (sp)...All perfectly normal and the pain gradually goes. I believe pain wouldn't start until 6 weeks or so if ectopic and baby would need to grow and stretch but I may be wrong. They need to scan you and see if baby is in the right place - this can be seen from 5 weeks. Good luck


----------



## ameeann

CrystalJMM said:


> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> I know this is super old but did anyone get any answers? My doctors are questioning ectopic cause of a previous pain so I'm super worried
> 
> Can they not do a scan to see if the baby is in the right place?Click to expand...

They have done a scan and they could only see an empty sac in my uterus, I was only 5+2 which is right for that stage but because they didn't seeeee anything in three sac they can't rule out ectopic til they do...my hormone levels doubled in 48 hours and I have more tests again today too and another scan on Friday. ..the pain isn't anywhere near my pelvis really, it comes and goes and doesn't hurt if I press it so I'm thinking it's something unrelated... hoping anyway...thanks for the reply x


----------



## ameeann

A1983 said:


> For me it was a healthy pregnancy - the egg is released from one side and where the egg leaves that ovary produces a corpus leuteum cyst (sp)...All perfectly normal and the pain gradually goes. I believe pain wouldn't start until 6 weeks or so if ectopic and baby would need to grow and stretch but I may be wrong. They need to scan you and see if baby is in the right place - this can be seen from 5 weeks. Good luck

I do have a cyst on my left side actually but I thought the pain would have been lower down if it was related to that?

I think I'm just over thinking things cause I'm sick of the waiting around! 

I'm six weeks today, I have another scan on Friday but it feels forever away!


----------



## A1983

Mine was strangely just on the underside of hip bone so higher up than expected too - that's why I was worried - I suppose it radiated up! As for scan that sounds great - I didn't think you could have a yolk sac in the uterus but the baby grow elsewhere - surely the yolk sac is where the baby grows from? Good luck for Friday - it all sounds very positive though


----------



## ameeann

Nooooo they found a gestational sac but no yolk sac inside :/ so technically it could just be a cyst or my body thinking it's a viable pregnancy but really it's elsewhere...we shall see...I had bloods this morning. ..the MW said if my bloods have doubled she's holding off on the scan til Monday so it has more time to grow something


----------



## sippy1989

A previous poster mentioned pain that shoots down heir leg. If it shoots down your leg that is probably sciatica pain and not round ligament pain. Both are common during pregnancy


----------



## A1983

How did the bloods do Ame?


----------



## ameeann

I had to go into hospital again Saturday because of the pain but they found baby where it should be... or the startings of baby anyway which is good! Still have no idea what this pain is though...feels like the area is full, but it definitely isn't lol!!


----------



## A1983

Ah that's great news!! It must be follicle related


----------



## ameeann

Possibly... or bowels...lovely lol and thanks x


----------



## ethelfebber

Hi Ame, I know this is a really old post and you might not even look on here anymore. I was just wondering how your pregnancy went? Thanks for sharing you story.


----------

